# "Logitech iTouch": Favoriten auch in Firefox (vorher IE) öffnen?



## daDom (26. November 2004)

Hi!

Hab mir aufgrund des Artikels im Stern nun den Firefox geladen...
Allerdings kann ich jetzt mit meiner Logitech-Tastatur nicht mehr die Favoriten öffnen...


Unter "Programmzugriff und -standards" hab ich den Firefox schon als Standard eingerichtet, aber nothin'.   


Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. November 2004)

Hier handelt es sich nicht um Firefox- und/oder Windowsspezifisches.
Logitech ist dafür zuständig, soweit ich dem Supportforum entnehmen konnte arbeiten sie gerade daran (wie auch wegen Winamp 5). Ich würde die Software/Treiber auf aktuellstem Stand halten - irgendwann geht es dann schon


----------



## Marksman (23. Dezember 2004)

Du musst bei der "iTouch Confiuration" bei "Select the website or function you want for the ... key" Program auswählen, und dann unten den browser samt pfadangabe + website eingaben also zB: 

  C:\Programme\Firefox\firefox.exe www.google.de

  dann klappts.


----------

